

Foodspotting, a Flickr-Meets-Foursquare Service for Foodies - payjo
http://www.foodspotting.com/
I'd love to hear what you guys think about this site. I had an idea to create a menupages.com but with reviews for each dish. They seem to be attacking this idea with a different approach. If the end goal is to get reviews for dishes, I don't think it will work since it's somewhat difficult to do so and I think reviews need structure which is something they don't have.
======
dannyaway
I've been participating for a couple months now and always kick myself when I
forget to take a pic of my food – not only is this fun, but it's a great way
to keep track of where you eat out and what you eat.

------
payjo
I think this is a great idea as well. I'm not sure if the end goal is to have
reviews of dishes. If so, I think you need a more structured approach. A Yelp
with menu reviews.

------
waterlesscloud
This is one of those ideas that seems obvious the second you see it. And wish
you'd come up with yourself.

------
alexa
Thanks for sharing our site, Payjo, and thanks for the great feedback
everyone!

------
aresant
Great concept, great execution.

But I would suggest targeting one-or-two local markets - I typed in my city,
got invited to be "first", service over for me.

Localizing gives you huge advantages for PR / marketing / user interaction /
etc. and you lose very little in the "getting traction" state.

~~~
bmelton
I'd prefer the ability to broaden the search radius personally. I live in
Maryland, but work in DC, with an office in Vienna, VA. I'd either like to set
home points for all three of those, or broaden the radius from the middle
location to encompass the outer 2 locations.

I'm sure this is a freaky edge case, and will likely never be implemented, but
if I could multi-home, and have a filter that included locations near any of
the three, I'd be gold.

~~~
alexa
Interesting idea!! For now, at least, it does save your last 5 location
searches for easy switching between them.

